# WES Evaluation for Pune University(Indian)



## yash_India (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi All,

I have applied for WES evaluation of education for me & my wife. I have done Bachelor of Science from North Maharashtra University & Master of Computer Application from Savitribai Phule Pune University (formerly known as Pune University ) My wife have done B.sc & Msc in Microbiology from North Maharashtra University

We both have applied at the same time, but my wife's evaluation report completed in just 10 days but even after 16 days my application status is Evaluation is Progress.

My concern is when I have done my post graduation, the university name is Pune University, but Now it is changes to Savitribai Phule Pune University before 1 year. So will it create any problem for my evaluation?( because all my degree have name Pune university &Sealed envelop and attested copies from university have a stamp title as Savitribai Phule Pune UNiversity).

Also, when I checked on wes website for "Free Degree Equivalency Tool" for University search option Savitribai Phule Pune UNiversity is not listed but Pune UNiversity is listed

Please advice what should I do in this case?

Thanks in Advance!!!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

They will be well aware that a university has changed its name.


----------



## yash_India (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks colchar!!!

Still no update on my case. :-( Lets see...


----------

